# Aging - A Haunter's Technique



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow Dminor...I was just thinking how to get a dark green/moldy look on the faux walls I want to create without an airbrush. I wonder if this sprayer will do the trick


----------



## Keosilver (Sep 19, 2010)

I find that the sprayer is great for background aging like water stains on brick, black mold on wall paper, etc. But to do patches and details like patches of green mold, I find the best distressing is to use a watered down paint and a sea sponge that has been torn up (to get rid of any harsh lines that don't look natural) and use a combination of stippling and removing some of the paint with a damp sponge with the same texture. You can layer over it with other colors if you desire. One thing to remember though when doing mold or distressing a human eye can detect patterns very very well. You want to attempt to disguise this as much as possible ie make it look natural.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Right now the idea is to cover my indoor walls (about 3) with this cheap clear contact paper that I found that doesnt stick well,which is great so it ruin my walls. All these rooms for the party are dimly lit so the hopefully the imperfections will be less obvious when I start distressing and adding mold. I was thinking of spraying and then immediately sponging with some added joint compound (for texture) and spraying again.


----------



## Keosilver (Sep 19, 2010)

Ooo, I like the way you think with the compound. Not sure but you could even add paint to the texture in small batches. Kind of takes the work out of painting over a white surface ya know? Good luck, let us know how it works out!


----------

